# Wall Connector Charging Station



## Jim Braley (Mar 4, 2021)

Brand new Model 3 owner. Does the home wall charging station need to be commissioned in order for the charger to operate


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Since the commissioning procedure is used to configure the wall connector for the circuit breaker it's connected to, I would think that would have to be the case. It would be dangerous to allow the wall connector to operate without that being configured correctly.

Reference:
https://www.tesla.com/sites/default...ng/Gen3_WallConnector_Installation_Manual.pdf


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I have the same unit, be sure to follow the instructions in the PDF to set it up via your phone. You can also connect it to your home WIFI to change settings in the future when software updates down. They recently added the ability to allow both Tesla and non-Tesla charging to it


----------

